# Taurus judge holster



## Dave M (Apr 25, 2019)

I have a Taurus judge, 3 inch cyl and 6.5 inch barrel, 5 shot. I want a good, preferably leather, holster for it. I see many holster but not for this combination, does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try Simply Rugged, at: https://www.simplyrugged.com/

If they don't have it as a stock pattern, they'll custom-make it for you.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sound advice.


----------

